# will spaying affect



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know it can affect the coat in papillons, making it "woolly" and difficult to manage. But the same effect in poodles might simply thicken the coat? My understanding is that hormonal changes can trigger a moult in dogs that shed their coat (Sophy tends to shed like mad after each season) - as poodles don't (as far as I am aware) shed in the same way, perhaps this would explain why coat changes are less obvious.

How old is your dog?


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

she is nearly 14months and i hope her coat will get thick that might be a big help


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never heard of spaying having any effect on a poodle's coat.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Foxxy was spayed before her 1st heat and her hair is not different


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am glad to hear that also  !!! I know that in spaniels it makes a major difference :wacko: 

I never thought about it's possible effects on a spoo !!!! My first spoo was not "fixed" so I completely forgot about that possibility.

Thanks for a good question and thanks all who answered it


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My opinion is to spay just before the 2nd heat. She will have gotten fully female-ized and her coat won't get much more full after that age.


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> My opinion is to spay just before the 2nd heat. She will have gotten fully female-ized and her coat won't get much more full after that age.


She is getting done on friday which is 12 weeks after her first season, which I have been advised by my vet and dog trainer is the perfect time as she is all back to normal from the fisrt season and before she starts swelling inside for the next season.

Also my puppies are getting microchipped


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

It shouldn't affect her coat at all, but if she hasn't gone through her coat change yet, her coat will get thicker and should get coarser, it just has to do with the dog maturing, not so much with her spaying. 

I agree with your vet, to get spayed after the first heat.


----------

